#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  > Αρτιότητα - Οικοδομησιμότητα - Όροι Δόμησης >  > > >  >  > Αρτιότητα: Εκτός σχεδίου - ΦΕΚ 245 Α/20 - δουλείες

## DiKanello

Καλημέρα σας, 

Είχα ξεκινήσει το Σεπτέμβριο διαδικασία αγοράς αγροτεμαχίου άνω των 4000τμ στην Κύθνο.
Το τεμάχιο δεν έχει πρόσβαση σε νόμιμο δρόμο και ούτε σε κανονικά χαραγμένο δρόμο που να μπορεί να χαρακτηρίστεί ως υφιστάμενος.

Πρόκειται για κατάτμηση προ 2002 (η αρχιτεκτονική επιτροπή δεν έχει δικαίωμα να ζητήσει πρόσβαση στο τεμάχιο)

Για αυτό το θέμα ο μηχανικός στον οποίο ζήτησα γνωμάτευση το Σεπτέμβριο 2020 για αρτιότητα και οικοδομησιμότητα μου υπέγραψε ότι 


_ Το γήπεδο αυτό σήμερα είναι ΑΡΤΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΟΙΚΟΔΟΜΗΣΙΜΟ «κατά Παρέκκλιση» σύμφωνα με τις διατάξεις της εκτός σχεδίου δόμησης ( αρ.1 του ΠΔ 24/31-5-85 ΦΕΚ 270/Δ όπως τροποποιήθηκε με το αρ. 10 του Ν.3212/2003, ΦΕΚ 308/Α) , ως προϋφιστάμενο της 31/12/2003 και μη έχον πρόσωπο σε κοινόχρηστη οδό. (εγγρ. 14720/2185/Φ.2.6 10/07/12)_

Με το νέο νόμο τις 12 Δεκεμβρίου (Εκσυγχρονισμός της Χωροταξικής και Πολεοδομικής Νομοθεσίας) ο μηχανικός με συμβουλεύει να περιμένω να δω τι διορθώσεις θα γίνουν 
γιατί τον ανησυχεί πολύ η διατύπωση που άλλαξε : στη θέση του  "_πρόσωπο σε υφιστάμενο δρόμο"_ λέει το κείμενο τώρα  "_με νόμιμο δρόμο_" 
Αυτή η διατύπωση δεν υπήρχε στο σχέδιο διαβούλευσης.

Επισημαίνω ότι το γήπεδο δεν έχει συμβολαιογραφημένες δουλείες. 

Πιστεύετε ότι με τα νέα δεδομένα, είναι αμφίβολη η αρτιότητα και οικοδομησιμότητά του ; 

Μπορώ να σας στείλω με προσωπικό μήνυμα περισσότερα στοιχεία και το τοπογραφικό που υπέγραψε η τοπογράφος κόρη του πωλητή πριν τη δημοσίευση του νέου νόμου στις 12 Δεκεμβρίου 2020.

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για το χρόνο σας..
Ο πωλητής με διαβεβαιώνει ότι είναι άρτιο και οικοδομήσιμο αλλά έχω χάσει την εμπιστοσύνη μου..

----------

